# Which MBTI groups are most oppressed and most privileged?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Which MBTI types of people do you think are the most oppressed(socially disadvantaged/oppressed by the social hierarchy) to the most privileged in society/the current social hierarchy? Here is what I personally think from the top most socially oppressed who experience the most social injustice to that of socially privileged. INFPs probably rank as most oppressed, especially the male ones who score it:

1. INFP

2. INTP

3. INFJ

(Especially if males for the two above)

4. INTJ

5. ISFP

6. ENFP

7. ENFJ

8. ISFJ

9. ESFJ

10. ESFP

11. ISTP

12. ISTJ

13. ENTJ

14. ESTJ


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Which MBTI types of people do you think are the most oppressed(socially disadvantaged/oppressed by the social hierarchy) to the most privileged in society/the current social hierarchy? Here is what I personally think from the top most socially oppressed who experience the most social injustice to that of socially privileged. INFPs probably rank as most oppressed, especially the male ones who score it:
> 
> 1. INFP
> 
> ...



How did you come to these conclusions, and what do you mean by "oppressed?"


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

kittenklyn said:


> How did you come to these conclusions, and what do you mean by "oppressed?"


Oppressed means being disadvantaged by how the current social or social-economic hierarchy works. For each of the MBTI its quite observable or well-known, I took it from what I've heard about each.


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Oppressed means being disadvantaged by how the current social or social-economic hierarchy works. For each of the MBTI its quite observable or well-known, I took it from what I've heard about each.


I'm still getting bent on that word, "oppressed." It depends on the society, and also on the individuals views when it comes to satisfaction in life. I don't have enough money to own a car, so you could say I am oppressed. However, I love living without a vehicle, so maybe I'm not as oppressed as others think.

I suppose introverts have it worse in America because we glorify extroverts. 

Could you go into detail on each type as to why you believe they have it worse than the others?? I'm very interested


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

kittenklyn said:


> I'm still getting bent on that word, "oppressed." It depends on the society, and also on the individuals views when it comes to satisfaction in life. I don't have enough money to own a car, so you could say I am oppressed. However, I love living without a vehicle, so maybe I'm not as oppressed as others think.
> 
> I suppose introverts have it worse in America because we glorify extroverts.
> 
> Could you go into detail on each type as to why you believe they have it worse than the others?? I'm very interested


Introverted Males are often seen as "weak" and labelled as "beta males" by the people who maintain the social hierarchy. INFP males experience the worst of this oppression and are constantly marginalized in every single place, viewed as "not normal" and get payed the least amount of money. And also I mean in the entire western world in general. There was one here awhile ago and he was scared away/driven to quit the website by members of the patriarchy who did not appreciate him showing/expressing emotion though I can't remember his name since it was a year or two ago. While the social hierarchy tends to put most ESTJs at the top for some reason.


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Introverted Males are often seen as "weak" and labelled as "beta males" by the people who maintain the social hierarchy. INFP males experience the worst of this oppression and are constantly marginalized in every single place, viewed as "not normal" and get payed the least amount of money. And also I mean in the entire western world in general. There was one here awhile ago and he was scared away/driven to quit the website by members of the patriarchy who did not appreciate him showing/expressing emotion though I can't remember his name since it was a year or two ago.



That may have more to do with sexism than MBTI. I know that I'm not a "manly man" but I am very comfortable accepting the fact that I'm different. I think that if a more 'Feminine' male is trying to fit in with a society that is sexist with solid gender roles, of course they would feel left out- gender roles suppress most people regardless of type I think. Could you provide sources (online articles, news, blogs, statistics, etc) of INFP individuals getting paid the least amount if money? Forgive me, I find that hard to believe. Bit if I'm wrong, I would like to correct myself.

I'm sorry to hear about that previous member- bullying sucks and shouldn't be tolerated in any circumstance.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

kittenklyn said:


> That may have more to do with sexism than MBTI. I know that I'm not a "manly man" but I am very comfortable accepting the fact that I'm different. I think that if a more 'Feminine' male is trying to fit in with a society that is sexist with solid gender roles, of course they would feel left out- gender roles suppress most people regardless of type I think. Could you provide sources (online articles, news, blogs, statistics, etc) of INFP individuals getting paid the least amount if money? Forgive me, I find that hard to believe. Bit if I'm wrong, I would like to correct myself.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about that previous member- bullying sucks and shouldn't be tolerated in any circumstance.


https://trove.com/a/The-personality...-money.13pR4?chid=160834&_p=full-channel-head

I'm not sure where I fall though it makes me feel good/righteous fighting for the rights of the downtrodden/oppressed such as INFP males who are more expressive of their emotions. Secondly gender roles are part of the social hierarchy and are a blockage on the road to an impartial society of absolute fairness. Which is why I've also mentioned social hierarchy, INFP males are the most oppressed by it. The graph also shows above the earnings of INFPs in general compared to the rest due to the oppression.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd place the xSFJ types above ISTP and ENTJ, at least in the US. Fe seems to be valued more than Te, and Si over Ni. In fact, I probably wouldn't place an introvert in the top three, and ISTJ are probably one of the least understood of the sensing types, often seen as aloof, quirky, or rule-bound. 

Those with Fe in their stacking seem to be more aware of social norms, whether they rebel against them or are supportive, so INTP and ENTP would automatically be placed somewhere in the middle. Same for ENFJ, and maybe INFJ. I'm not speaking for one gender alone, but altogether.

How are we defining oppressed and privileged, anyway? Are you looking at education and career achievements alone? If so, I could see how you'd rank ESTJ and ENTJ as #1 and 2. Different types have different ideas of success, and that's ignoring individual differences. There are a lot more sociable types than those two, types that are naturally charismatic and popular. 

Thinkers? Not so much.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'd place the xSFJ types above ISTP and ENTJ, at least in the US. Fe seems to be valued more than Te, and Si over Ni. In fact, I probably wouldn't place an introvert in the top three, and ISTJ are probably one of the least understood of the sensing types, often seen as aloof, quirky, or rule-bound.
> 
> Those with Fe in their stacking seem to be more aware of social norms, whether they rebel against them or are supportive, so INTP and ENTP would automatically be placed somewhere in the middle. Same for ENFJ, and maybe INFJ. I'm not speaking for one gender alone, but altogether.
> 
> ...


Oppressed and privileged in terms of social justice or injustice refers to our positions on the social hierarchy. Why are INxx males seen as "not normal" and often put down or isolated by others for being more emotional or quiet? Seen as lower on the social hierarchy?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Which MBTI types of people do you think are the most oppressed(socially disadvantaged/oppressed by the social hierarchy) to the most privileged in society/the current social hierarchy? Here is what I personally think from the top most socially oppressed who experience the most social injustice to that of socially privileged. INFPs probably rank as most oppressed, especially the male ones who score it:
> 
> *1. INFP
> *
> ...


Why does this not surprise me - another INFP special snowflake thread (and I'm an INFP myself, so...).

With that said, I do think INFP males have it harder integrating into this society than many other MBTI types, especially when their ideals clash with societal ideals. However, if their Fi is healthy, they won't be as concerned with integrating, allowing them to live more fruitful lives. 

Society is definitely geared more towards extroverted judging dominant types, though. If I had to say one particular type of individual has it the easiest, I'd probably go with Fe-dom males. They're typically charismatic, sensitive, and easy to get along with, yet their desire to go along with social norms will generally make them appear more masculine, therefore giving them the best of both worlds (sensitivity and masculinity).


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Why does this not surprise me - another INFP special snowflake thread (and I'm an INFP myself, so...).
> 
> With that said, I do think INFP males have it harder integrating into this society than many other MBTI types, especially when their ideals clash with societal ideals. However, if their Fi is healthy, they won't be as concerned with integrating, allowing them to live more fruitful lives.
> 
> Society is definitely geared more towards extroverted judging dominant types, though. If I had to say one particular type of individual has it the easiest, I'd probably go with Fe-dom males. They're typically charismatic, sensitive, and easy to get along with, yet their desire to go along with social norms will generally make them appear more masculine, therefore giving them the best of both worlds (sensitivity and masculinity).


Allowing yourself to be "coerced" into social norms instead of just being yourself is cowardice. Nothing good ever comes out of "social norms". They create nothing but misery and oppression, they are detrimental to the well-being of certain groups. What we need is social-libertarianism/anarchy. If anything we should only follow what is virtuous/righteous and useful to ourselves. We have to be brave and rebel against the oppression of "social norms", do not let it dictate our lives and identity. Any social norm that results in a group or person being marginalized is evil.

We must stop allowing ourselves to be oppressed. Fight back against privilege in the name of social justice/equality. Its now a known fact INFPs/INFJs especially the male ones are an oppressed group that must be stood up for. We have to force them to stop oppressing INFPs and INFJs, even if it takes force.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Allowing yourself to be "coerced" into social norms instead of just being yourself is cowardice. Nothing good ever comes out of "social norms". They create nothing but misery and oppression, they are detrimental to the well-being of certain groups. What we need is social-libertarianism/anarchy. If anything we should only follow what is virtuous/righteous and useful to ourselves. We have to be brave and rebel against the oppression of "social norms", do not let it dictate our lives and identity. Any social norm that results in a group or person being marginalized is evil.
> 
> We must stop allowing ourselves to be oppressed. Fight back against privilege in the name of social justice/equality. Its now a known fact INFPs especially the male ones are an oppressed group that must be stood up for.


I don't think I ever said I agreed with sacrificing personal values in favor of social norms? I just said that individuals who have an easier time adapting to social norms have an easier time integrating into society (therefore living more "privileged" lives). 

INFPs typically struggle with this, but if their Fi is healthy enough that they're unconcerned with social norms and travel a path of self-actualization instead, they're much more likely to live satisfying lives. However, INFPs who ARE more concerned with social norms than acting on their own values are not as likely to find self-actualization since adapting to social norms is not natural for them.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Its not just the "emotional" INFPs, INTPs and INFJs who are oppressed but the ones who follow themselves, values, logic or what is useful instead of social-norms. Because of the evident oppression that INFPs experience at work if I ever enter the workforce I will straight away unionize and if I see any discrimination I am going on strike until I get equal pay or conditions.

Note: I mention this according to how you call us just so you know who I associate myself with.

I've visited the community on Tumblr this year and they have opened my eyes and I have become an advocate for the cause of social justice, ignoring all the stereotypes people give them. They call me "SJW" but despite the slander I am proud of my social justice and will always be. I feel empowered and have a cause to fight for. Introverted 'N' males are an oppressed group and are in need of equity/social justice.

Stand no more for this oppression.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Okay, you're trolling. I have nothing else to contribute here.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Okay, you're trolling. I have nothing else to contribute here.


I'm not, I'm being serious. I do believe in social justice and just posted according to what I know, just to let you know I identify with that community/associate myself with them according to how you call them. I see it positively, I hate people who are privileged and take it for granted to oppress us. If there was no law we could honestly go teach them a lesson. I've provided the pay statistics as proof on 1st page of this thread. Also read the edits.

I have an account on T actually: https://www.tumblr.com/blog/heraldthesun


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with being called "SJW" or Social Justice. Infact they are positive terms that people have tried to turn into insults, I mentioned them because I wear the title proudly. I see nothing wrong with it at all. Aside from the fact it strikes fear into people at the top of the social hierarchy. This mentality of people who are oppressed taking revenge on or diminishing the social power of the privileged is a good thing/positive thing. We've never seen such a good mentality in years. This mentality that encourages the liberation of various marginalized social groups and for them to bite back.

Part of the three main things I theorized before will lead to happiness if we can make ourselves all revolve around them:

*An eye for an eye. Nobody will dare to treat you badly if they know the same will be done back to them.

*Impartiality.

*Absolute fairness.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Dawn of the Light said:


> I'm not, I'm being serious. I do believe in social justice and just posted according to what I know, just to let you know I identify with that community/associate myself with them according to how you call them. I see it positively, I hate people who are privileged and take it for granted to oppress us. If there was no law we could honestly go teach them a lesson. I've provided the pay statistics as proof. Also read the edits.
> 
> Want proof I am part of the community?: https://www.tumblr.com/blog/heraldthesun


It would have been better if you had just agreed that you were trolling.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

niss said:


> It would have been better if you had just agreed that you were trolling.


Nope. I wasn't, I used the terms because I see the movement/sentiment as positive and am going along with it. You people who oppose this sentiment just call anybody who disagrees with your oppressive right-wing reactionary notions a "troll". I am just stating I am proud of this movement and use the name to show I don't give a crap if you call me that. Infact the terms stand for a cause which is good. I do blog on Tumblr and Twitter and have proven so. I am really sick of a society/system that is "impersonal"/"unemotional". Even those on other sites or on here know I am not a "troll". Read my previous explanation above your one. I've also fought to destroy/damage gender roles on other sections here as well as on YouTube.

I am not ashamed if I get called "sjw" and I was just pointing that out there. Infact I view the term positively. What is wrong with the term "social justice" in general? But what makes you unpleasant in my eyes is your right wing mindset which you just showed. Anything that stands in the way of equality is responsible for the suffering and injustice that causes marginalization or misery of people. No more right wing, no more limits, no more social injustice. The sooner the reactionary mindsets die out the better. Change can only be good. 

Your post was very offensive, think about people's feelings/reactions before you post.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Nope. I wasn't, I used the terms because I see the movement/sentiment as positive and am going along with it. You people who oppose this sentiment just call anybody who disagrees with your right-wing reactionary notions a "troll".


Nice. You know nothing of my reasoning, but assume so much. I took the time to read your POV and see the errors in the conclusions that you've drawn, but you attempt to attack based on another set of erroneous conclusions.

You are so worried about NF males, but you haven't really considered the TJ females. You've decided that INFP males have it rough, but you've apparently never met an alpha INFP male - something that I've seen.

Similarly, you aren't even in the work place, but you have strong ideas about how to reform it, and have stridently stated what you would do. 

IOW, you have no experience - only ideas. That is a terrible position from which to exposit your ideas for change.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

niss said:


> Nice. You know nothing of my reasoning, but assume so much. I took the time to read your POV and see the errors in the conclusions that you've drawn, but you attempt to attack based on another set of erroneous conclusions.
> 
> You are so worried about NF males, but you haven't really considered the TJ females. You've decided that INFP males have it rough, but you've apparently never met an alpha INFP male - something that I've seen.
> 
> ...


You just showed your oppressive far-right views that you support gender roles. By bringing this "alpha", "beta" bullcrap out again. Any males who refuse to conform to your oppressive views get called "beta" while those who do are considered superior and called "alpha". Yeah I get your old lie. I've already explained that gender roles were always a social construct and people are influenced by it. You know what? To hell with social norms and gender roles, nothing good ever comes out of them aside rigid rules and marginalization of groups that refuse to obey them. Gender roles are a hindrance to the path to true equality and must die. I let no social "rules" bound me, I will fight any "authority figures" I see in my sight. Death to all social "authority figures", we don't need them.

The people who follow gender roles are well off because they are privileged socially. I may not be part of the workforce yet but I am part of the lower middle class which proves the fact I am in the oppressed category of people.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

I dont think male feelers are oppressed as much as we are "misunderstood". ENFPs and ESFPs tend to be seen as attention whores due to the fact that we like being in the spotlight, but it's just part of our personality that we like performing, making people laugh and being the center of attention. xSFJ and xNFJ guys are seen as "Fakes" when in reality they like helping people as part of their personality, they're not just doing out of wanting to look good in front of everyone else. IxFP guys are considered hippies or pretentious hipsters. Thing about Feeler guys is that we actually like to consider other people's feelings and take care of the way we look. No, we're not emotionless, beer-guzzling, football watching fratbros whose diet consists of doritos and sandwiches, and it doesnt make us any less manly, it just means we have different goals and priorities in life


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree. I still want to date an ESTJ though. I need to come to terms with the core of Earth's truth about companionship.


----------

